# I only wanted you



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories
I only wanted you

A million times i needed you
A million times i cried
If love alone could have saved you
You never would have died

In life I love you dearly
In death i love you still
In my heart you hold a place
No cat could ever fill

If tears could build a stairway
And heartache makes a lane
I'd walk the path to heaven
And bring you back again.

Kathy I didn't write this.


----------

